# Need some urgent advice



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi girls, was wondering if anyone can help me.  My otd was yesterday but I have been bleeding since Monday and bleeding really heavily since Wednesday. Just to follow protocol I did the test yesterday and got a faint positive. I called Rfc and they said to do another test today and if I had any other concerns to call them on Monday.  I did a home test this morning and it has come up pregnant 1-2 weeks. 

What does this mean? Is this a chemical pregnancy? What other scenarios could it be? I know it's not good as I have never bled this heavily or for this long


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sparkly, im sure your heads all over the place. Im not really sure what a chemical pregnancy is, but could it be that one emby has stuck and the bleed is one that didnt stick leaving your body 

Katie xx


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

i had a chemical pregnancy it means we werent actually pregnant just had the hormones which made us think we were. There is a embryo which doesnt go on to develop a heart beat and most women dont know they have had a chemical pregnancy its just with ivf we test so early that we know as 40% of people have chemical pregnancy and miscarriage and dont know.  Its very difficult emotionally because you are so excited you are pregnant then suddenly brought to an end.


Sorry girls im from North Down usually post on twins site were are you both from


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

you should contact RFC as i bled for 5 days but had to get beta hcg checked just to make sure incase i needed a d&c with my 2nd ICSI i had bleeding 5 days after positive test i had a sharp pain then bled for a day but it eased off quickly but i went to RFC they did a beta on the sunday and the tues which had tribled in size and was put down to implantation bleed but both were so different.


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info sunny and Katie   this is definitely a head melt.  Sunny am from co armagh


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

hope you get some good news


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh Sparkly, I've just read your post, I really don't know what to say pet and I've no knowledge about chemical pregnancies, though I've just read Sunny's post and it all seems clearer.

I hope and pray that there's a good outcome to this       XXXX


----------

